# Roamer Popular



## KatevonD (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi there,

I got this watch from my granny. She doesn't remember anything about it so I will be grateful if any of you knows ANYTHING about this model ie. when was it produced, what was/is it worth (sentimental value is priceless  etc

Thanks in advance!!!

Kate


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

very very nice H


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks a good example


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

* * * * * 5stars. Very nice example. Is it gents or ladies size ?


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice watch you got there.

From the case shape and dial finish I can tell you that it was probably made in the 60s (give or take a few years).

The movement is an ETA or an AS. To be sure you can remove the caseback and then we'll be certain.


----------



## KatevonD (Feb 15, 2013)

mel  It's ladies size  (I guess )

Thanks!


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

KatevonD said:


> mel It's ladies size (I guess )
> 
> Thanks!


Well, gents watches from that era have about 34-36mm in diameter and ladies watches have under 30mm (usually about 25mm give or take).


----------



## KatevonD (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, it's ladies watch  It's under 30mm


----------

